# Weekly competition 2008-36



## AvGalen (Sep 2, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U B' U2 R2 D B2 L F' D B2 U2 R' B D2 L' D2 L2 U B L B D2 B' R D'
*2. *F D2 F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 D L' F' U' L B2 U L2 B2 U F2 R' B U2 R2 U L2
*3. *L' D' B2 L2 F2 R U F2 U2 R D F U' L' F' R' U2 F' R F' D' L2 U' F2 D'
*4. *D F' R2 B R' U2 B2 D F2 U2 L D2 B U' B2 D' R' B' U2 R2 U L2 D' L2 D
*5. *D L2 U L F' R' D' F2 U' R2 D2 F' D' L2 U B R B' L' B2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 B2 D' R B D2 U2 R' U2 L2 U R2 B' (21f)
*2. *U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U L2 R2 B' D L' D2 U' B' R' D2 U2 L2 B' (20f)
*3. *B2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' B2 L2 D' L R' B' L2 R2 U R B' U2 R U2 F' (21f)
*4. *D' R2 B2 D F2 D2 U L2 U2 L' B' R2 F L' D' U' R F' U R2 U (21f)
*5. *L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L F U B2 D U B R F2 D U2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' Fw' U' L2 R' D' U2 L' D' Uw2 F' L2 R' D R2 Fw' D Uw' U' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 L' Fw' R2 D Uw' Fw' Uw2 U B2 D' Uw B2 Uw
*2. *F2 D2 Uw2 U' B2 Uw2 L Rw2 R Fw D Fw L' R2 D U B2 Fw' Uw' U' B2 Fw F2 Rw R2 Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' Rw Uw' Rw B' Fw2 F2 Rw' D Fw2 F D
*3. *Fw D Fw R2 D U' Rw R' U B' Fw' Rw B D' L2 Fw Uw U' Rw' R D2 Uw2 Rw' R2 B' Uw2 L' F2 L' Fw' F D Uw U L' Fw' Uw Rw2 R' Uw2
*4. *L Rw' B' Rw2 B2 Fw F Rw' B' L2 Rw Fw' R2 Uw' L' F L2 Rw' R Fw' R D2 Uw U2 L' Fw' D' Uw U' Fw2 F2 L2 U' Rw' R B' Fw2 F R' U2
*5. *B' Fw' L' U2 Rw' D B2 F2 Uw' U' Rw U B Uw2 B' F' Uw' Fw2 F R B L U' Fw2 F2 Uw Fw L' Rw2 Uw2 L2 D' Uw' U B R' D U' L2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw Bw2 U2 Rw' Dw' U' R' Bw2 U' Fw' D2 Lw2 Rw D Dw Rw2 B Bw' Fw R2 Bw D2 F Dw' L' Lw2 R B D' U F' Dw Bw' U2 B' D2 Dw Uw' U2 L Lw' B Bw' Fw2 F D Uw2 Fw2 U Lw U' Bw' Rw Fw' Lw' D L2 Lw2 Dw L'
*2. *L2 Bw' R2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 Rw R Bw Fw F2 D U2 Bw2 R B R' Bw L2 Lw Rw Bw2 F2 L' U2 L2 Lw' Fw Lw' R' B Fw' U2 L Lw D' Fw2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw B Bw2 Fw' F2 R Uw' R2 Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Lw F2 D2 Rw U' Rw' R2 Bw2 L
*3. *F Rw' D' Uw L2 Lw Rw2 R Uw U Fw2 D Dw Fw2 L2 Uw' Lw R' D' U2 Bw2 Fw' F' D' Rw U2 B2 Bw2 U2 L Lw2 U Lw Rw Dw Bw L2 Fw Dw L' D2 B D Lw Rw2 R D' F2 Uw' B Fw' Lw' Dw' U F L' B' Dw' B' F'
*4. *R2 Dw' Uw2 L D' Lw' Uw B Fw F Lw B2 Uw Rw' B' Fw' R' Bw' Lw2 R' Fw F2 U2 Rw' B Fw Dw Rw' Fw' Uw2 B' Fw' F Lw R' D Fw' R2 Fw F Uw' B Bw Fw' F L F Dw' B2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' D2 F' D Fw2 Dw Uw' Rw2 R'
*5. *Uw2 U' B L' Lw2 R' D F Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw' B L Rw Fw' Uw Lw R' F U Lw Uw2 B Rw2 Bw2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 F Lw Bw2 Lw' B' D Dw2 Uw' U2 Rw F2 Dw U2 B D2 F' Lw' D Dw' Uw' U2 L2 Bw U Rw' Bw2 R' U2 Fw L' D'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2L' 2R' B D' 3U 2B' 3F' 2F L 3R 2R' R2 B' R 2D 3F' D2 3U' 2U' U' L R' B' 3F' F2 R' 2F2 3R' D2 3F2 U 3R 2R2 U' L2 2L2 R' B2 2B 3F2 2F D' 2D' U B 3F2 3R 2F' 2L' 2R' D2 2D 3U2 2U' U2 3R 3F' 3U' 2U2 U 3F' F2 U 2B2 F2 2U' 2B2 L2 B2 3F2 3R D2 3F' 2R D' 3U U' 2F2 2U2
*2. *2L2 D2 2D2 2U' U' F U L' 3U F' 2L 3R 3F' 2F' D2 2L' 2U2 L D' 2B2 L2 2L2 3R 2R' F' 2L2 3F' D' U' 2B2 2F' 3U 2R 2U' U 2L D' U' B' 3F F2 L2 F' L' F2 3R2 R' 3F2 2R B 3R F' U' 3R 3U2 L 3R' 2R' 2F' D 3U' R' U2 F' R' 2D' 3R U B2 2B2 F' U 3F' D L2 2L2 2R 2D L' F
*3. *2F' D B2 L2 3F2 F2 D2 3U2 2U' U' L 2R2 3U 2R' R' 3F' D2 2U' 2L' 3R 2R' 2D 2F 2L 3F D B 2D 3F2 3R2 3F' F' L2 2L2 3R2 R' 3U' U' 2B2 3U 2F L2 2L2 R' 2D 2B' U2 2B2 2F2 R 2B' D' 3F' 3U 3F 2R 2F' 2L2 3R2 2R B 2L2 2D2 3U B2 3U' 2F' R 3F' F2 2D' L 2R2 R2 D2 2F 2U U 2F' 2L'
*4. *U 2B F' L 2B2 2R2 R2 3U 2B' 3F2 2F F' R 2B' F2 R2 3F2 3U' F 2L' 2R2 R U L 2L' 3R2 D2 3U2 2U U 2L D' 2L' 2U' B' 2F2 3U 2L 2D' 2B 2R2 B' 3R2 D2 2D2 3U' F 3R 2R2 F' 3U L2 2R' 2D B 2L2 2R' R2 D2 2L' 2B 3F2 3R R D2 L' 2L' R 2B F U' 2L 2F 2D2 F2 D2 L 2B D2 B'
*5. *F2 D2 2D2 U2 L' B R2 F 2L 2U' R D' 2F 2D2 U2 2F 2R2 R2 F' 2R 3U L 2L 3R' 2D' 2F2 D2 B 3F L 2D F 3R' F L' 2R2 2B 2L 2R' R B2 F 3R U' L 3F 2F' D2 2U' U 3F' 2D2 2U U B' 2B2 2D L' 3F2 F2 2D2 R' U B2 3F2 2F2 3U 2F 2L 2R' F' 2U' 2B 2R 3F' L2 2R' 3F2 2L2 2R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' L2 3L' R' D' 3U U2 F' 2D2 3D2 3U 3F' D2 U 2R 3U2 3R2 2F 2R2 3D' L 3B2 F' 2U2 2R2 3D2 2U U2 2B 3B2 F 3R' 3B' 3D' 3U' 3F D' 2D 3U2 2U L2 2L' U' L2 U L2 2L2 3L2 2U2 2F 3L 2R 2U 3R2 2U' R 3B' U 3L' F2 2U2 B' 3F 2F' F' D 2B2 2F' 2U' 3R2 3D' U' F2 L' 2U 3F' 2D2 3B F2 3R' 2D2 3D U F2 L 2U2 3R2 3D2 3R R' U' 3R' F2 2R' 2F2 F' D 2D 2L2 3U'
*2. *2D' 2U2 R 2U2 B 2D U 3B2 2L' 3U2 U 3F2 U' L2 2L 2R' B2 3R2 R2 2D' 3D 3U2 2U2 U 2L' 2F2 3U 2R' U 3L' B' 2D' U' R2 D 2D' 3B2 2F D2 2U 2F L' 3L 3D2 U' F 2D' F' R 2B 2F2 3L2 B2 3B2 L2 D2 F2 3R 2B' L2 3L' 3B' 3F2 2F' D 3U' 2L 3L2 R' 2U 2R 3B' 3L' 2R' B' 2F2 3R' 2B' 3B2 3R' B2 3L F 3R' 2R 3F' L' 2B' 2F2 2U2 B2 L2 3L' 3U 2U' 2B' 3U' 2U L' R2
*3. *L2 2R 2U L 3R' R2 D2 2D L' 2L' 3L' 2F R2 B' 3B 3F' 3U2 2U' L D 2D 3D 3U2 2U' 3F' U2 L2 2U2 3B 2F 2L2 D2 L2 3B' D 2R2 F 2L' 3B' 3D2 2L' 2U' 2R 2F2 R2 2D2 3R 2F' 3U B' 2B' F 2L R' 2F' 2L R' B2 U' F2 3R2 B' 2F 2L 3B R2 3D2 2F2 3R D' 3F' D2 3F' L2 3U 3L D' B 2B2 2F2 2R 2D2 U' B' 3B' 3D2 B 2B 2F' 3D2 2U 3B2 L2 3R' 2D' L 2L 3L' 3R' 2U
*4. *D' 2L 3B' 3R F 2R 2D' B 3B2 F 3D L2 3R2 3F D' 3U' 2U U 2R2 2F2 2D 3D2 U2 3F 2F' D2 3U2 2L 3U 3L2 3U B' 3B' 2F' 2U' B2 3B' 3F2 2U 2F' F L 3L' 3R2 3D 2B' F' U' L2 2L2 3R' R' 2D2 B2 2B2 2F R' D' 2B' L' 2L2 3L 3B2 2R' 3B' 3U' U 2F' R2 B' 3F 2L' B F2 3U2 B2 2B' 3R 3B' 3L R2 3D2 3B' F D L2 R2 3U 3B F2 3R D2 2B 3U L' B 2L2 3D' F2 L'
*5. *3B' 3F 2F' F' 3D' 3L2 2U' F' U2 3F' 2D' L' 3L' R' D' 3D R' 3D2 R D 3D B 3R R 3D 2L' 3R 2R2 R 2D' 2L 2R2 F2 3L 2R2 D2 3D2 2U' U 3F 3U 3L' 3R' 2B2 3U2 U2 2B2 3F2 L2 D2 2D' 3D 3B2 2F R 2U R' 2B 3B 2D 3U2 3L 3R 2U' 3B2 3F 2F R 3U2 B 2L' 3L' 2F2 F2 U B2 3B L 2D' U 3B D 3B2 3R2 B' 2F' F2 R2 3U 2B 2U' L' 2L' 3L' 3R' 2R' R' D2 3R 2R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B D2 R D2 F2 R2 D2 B L F' L' D' R U' R U2 F L B2 U' R F2 D' F'
*2. *D2 L' B' U B L2 F U2 F' L2 F R2 D2 B D F2 U2 B' R U' L U' L D L2
*3. *L D' B2 U B2 U L D' F2 D2 L' D B' R D2 R' B L D' B' U2 R' F' L B'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 R2 U B2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B D' L F2 R D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' (21f)
*2. *L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U B' R2 F' D' R B' D U L F' (20f)
*3. *B2 F2 R U2 F2 R' F2 L R B2 F L2 U' R D L' D B' F L D (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 R2 Fw2 D' L' Rw R Fw2 L Fw' F' Rw R2 F2 R D2 Uw' U2 B Fw2 Rw2 U2 L Rw R2 Fw F' U B2 R Fw2 L2 Fw2 R' D2 L Rw2 R2 D' F'
*2. *Uw' R' Uw2 U2 B L2 Rw R' B F2 Uw2 R2 B' Fw F2 Rw2 R2 D Fw' Rw' Uw B' R B' Fw' F' L F L' Rw' B U' R U F D L Rw' B F'
*3. *L2 R' U2 Fw2 R Fw2 F' L Rw2 R' Uw' Rw' Uw U F' R2 B' U R2 D2 F2 Uw L' Uw' L Rw2 R2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw Rw R F U' F Uw' R' U Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F R2 Dw2 L' Rw' D Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw Rw2 F2 Lw Bw2 Rw B Bw' F2 D2 B Bw Fw2 F' L Dw U2 B R2 D U' B2 F' D' Uw U2 Rw R' D2 Rw Bw2 R' Uw' U F2 U2 Rw2 Dw' Rw2 D L Lw' Rw2 D2 Uw2 Fw' Rw' D' Dw U'
*2. *R' Bw2 L Lw2 D2 F' Dw' Uw' Lw2 B2 Rw B2 L' B Fw F2 D' Uw2 L2 D Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' F' L' U' Bw2 L' U Fw R' Bw2 Lw' Uw2 F Dw Uw' L Rw' B2 Bw2 Fw2 F L B' Uw2 Bw' Fw D B2 Lw' D Dw' Uw U B' F' Rw'
*3. *D B' Fw' Dw' R' Bw Uw U2 Fw U B' Fw2 D Dw Uw Bw2 Fw2 U' Bw' Rw Fw2 L2 Rw' B' F' Lw' Rw R D2 Dw' B2 F2 L2 B' Bw2 Lw B2 Bw F2 L' Rw' D2 U F2 Dw2 Uw2 Fw' F' D2 U L' Dw' U L2 Lw2 R2 Fw F U' B'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2B' F D2 R B 3U' U' B 3F2 3U L' 2D2 2F2 F2 D2 F2 2D R2 2D 2U' 3F 3U 3F2 3U' B 3F2 3R2 U' 2B 3F' D R' U2 2L 3R 2F' 2U2 3R 2D' 2U' 2B2 2F2 2R' R2 2B' 2U' L' 2U' 2R D2 L' B' 3F F2 2L' 2F 2L' D 2U U L 2L' 3R2 2R2 R' D' 2D 2B 2F L 3F' L2 3F 2F2 R2 2B2 2R F 2R' 2F
*2. *L2 2B' 3R' 2B2 2R2 3F2 L U2 L 2U' U2 B2 2F L 2D2 3U' 2U' U2 L B D2 F R B D' 3U' 2U' B2 2B' 3F2 F 2R2 3U' F2 R' B2 2B' 2F2 2U' 2R 3U2 U2 2R' D L' 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 3U R 3U 3R' R' D L' 2L2 2F 2R 2D 2R' 3F' 2D' 2U2 2F' 3R2 B2 3R' 2B2 L' 2L' U' B 3F F 2D2 3U' 3R 2D2 F'
*3. *2L2 2D2 2U2 2L 3R' R 3F' R' 2B2 3R B' 3F' 2F 3R' D2 2L 2D2 2U' R' 2F2 3R' B 2B F2 D' 2D2 3F 2U' 3R2 2R' D 2L 2F 2U 3R2 B' 2U2 3R2 2R' R2 3U' U L' 3F 2R' 2B2 D2 B2 U F2 R' B 2B2 F 2L' 3F' D2 2D2 3U 2U' U' B 2F2 2U 2F L2 2L R2 2D 3U' 2U U2 3R U' 3R 2B 3F' 2F F U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3L2 2U2 2L' D2 2D U' R2 2B' 3L2 D2 2U U R B' D' 2D' 2L2 3U' B' 2B 3R' 2R' 2B2 3L 3U 2L' 2D2 U2 3L 3U2 L' 2L' 3L2 2U' 2B' 3L' B 2R 3U U2 3L' B' 2B F2 2U' R2 2B L' 2L 3L' R2 3D 3U 3B2 3F' 2L U 3L2 2U2 L2 2L' 3L 2F' 3D' L 3R' U' 2L 3R 2D' 3R2 3F F' 2U 3B 3F' 2L2 2B2 3L 3F' 2D 2U2 U 2B' 3B' 3R 2F2 F' U2 3B' 3F D B' 3D' L' 3R 2R2 2U U' L2
*2. *3B2 3F' 2F2 D2 3D 2L' U2 2F' 3L' D 3D L' 2L 3L2 B' 3B2 2L' F2 2L' 3L 3R 2R2 D2 3L2 3D' 3U' 3R 2D' 3U' 2U2 2R D2 L U2 3B' 2D F' 2R 3B F2 2D B' 2B' F' 3L R2 3F 2L R' D 3L' 2R2 3B D 2D' 3U2 2F2 3D' 3U2 2B 3F 2F2 2R' R2 3D' 2U2 2F2 R 2B2 U' 3R' 2D' R U2 B' 3B' 3L2 R2 2D2 3U' 2U 2B' D 3U' F 2L' D 3D U 3B' 2F' 2L2 2D2 2B 3F 2F F' 2U2 L' 2L
*3. *B' F 3L 2B' 3D' 2R' 2U2 U 3R 2D 2B2 3F F' 2U' 3L2 R2 2F2 3R 2F2 L2 U2 2R 2B2 2R' D' U' 2B 3F F2 3U2 R2 2F2 U2 3L2 3R' D 3D 3R2 U 3L2 B' 3F' 3D 2U2 2F' 3D L' 2R' D2 2U' 3B 3F2 3U2 B' 2R 3U B2 2B2 3D' 2L U 3F' 2D' 2F 2L2 D2 3L' 2B' 3F2 F2 U2 L' 2L' R 2B2 2F 3R2 B2 2B' 3B' 3F' 2U 3F 2U L' 2R' R' B' 2B 3F2 2F2 L B2 3B' 3U2 3B' 2D' 3D2 3B2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L R2 D2 R B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L' D R' D' B' R2 B2 L' B' (21f)
*2. *F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 L B2 R2 D' R' U2 B' D2 F' U L2 F2 L2 F2 (21f)
*3. *F2 D R2 D2 U' L2 D L2 B2 L2 U' L' F U L U2 R' B2 D' B R' (21f)
*4. *U2 L R F2 D2 L' F2 D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B L' F' L' D' U2 L2 U' B' (21f)
*5. *L D2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 F' U F' R' F2 D B' F' L2 R (21f)
*6. *F2 L U2 R' D2 U2 L U2 R' D' R2 B' D2 R F D2 F' (17f)
*7. *U F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 D B2 U F2 L2 R2 F D L' B' D B2 U F2 (21f)
*8. *U' R2 D F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 F' D2 U' R U B F2 D L U2 (21f)
*9. *B2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R F' R' F' L2 B' L' U2 L2 F (21f)
*10. *B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 R B2 R U2 L' F2 U2 F' R' D2 F2 R' B' D L' (20f)
*11. *U2 R' F2 R' U2 B2 D2 R D2 R D R' U B' D2 B2 L U2 F' D' F' (21f)
*12. *D F2 U' L2 F2 D F2 U' B2 F2 L' F D' B' D' F L R B U R2 (21f)
*13. *F2 U L2 D2 U' R2 U B2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' R' F U2 F2 U L2 U' (20f)
*14. *R2 B2 F2 D L2 U L2 U R2 D2 U' B' D B2 F D' R U' L F' U2 (21f)
*15. *R D2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 L' F2 L' D L F' U2 B' L B D' (19f)
*16. *L B2 R2 D2 L F2 R F2 L U2 F2 R' U' B D U' L R' D2 L' U' (21f)
*17. *L2 U' B2 U R2 F2 L2 D' F2 D2 U R U F' D2 F R2 B F2 L' F2 (21f)
*18. *D2 U L2 B2 D' L2 R2 U R2 B2 R' D L' D' F D L' B' L' R' F' (21f)
*19. *L2 F2 D2 L' B2 R' D2 L D2 U2 B2 D' B2 F D2 U L' U' F2 U' R' (21f)
*20. *R2 D R2 U' R2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B R2 F R B2 D' L2 B' U L' (21f)
*21. *R' U2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 L B2 L2 B' L F2 U' L2 F U' F D2 R' U' (21f)
*22. *D2 L2 D2 F L2 D2 B L2 R2 B L2 R2 U F' D' F' U B R' U L' (21f)
*23. *L2 F' D2 U2 B L2 F' D2 B' R2 D L F' R' D' L2 D F L2 F U (21f)
*24. *L2 U2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U R' F' U F U' B' D' L2 F' U (21f)
*25. *U2 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L R2 D R2 F' L2 (21f)
*26. *B2 D' F2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 U R F2 L2 F' L F2 L' B' R' B' (21f)
*27. *R F2 D2 F2 L U2 L2 R' D2 F2 R' F R U' L R2 B L U' L R (21f)
*28. *L2 B' L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F D2 B U R2 F2 R B2 R2 U2 B' D' U' F2 (21f)
*29. *L U2 L F2 R U2 L2 B2 U2 B2 D2 U F L D2 F R2 D B' R' F' (21f)
*30. *B2 U2 R F2 R B2 F2 L F2 U2 B D F L' R B' D' U2 L2 R2 (20f)
*31. *L' F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 R' B2 R' F2 D' R F2 R' U' F2 R2 F' L U R (21f)
*32. *R' U2 F2 D2 L U2 L' B2 D2 R U F' R2 F2 D' U R F' R' B' R (21f)
*33. *U' B2 L2 R2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 L' B L' F U' B D2 B L U' (21f)
*34. *U2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 R' F2 L B2 R U2 B R F' R' D F' R F' R2 (21f)
*35. *R2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 D R2 D' F2 U2 R F R' D2 U F D2 L' B' U2 (21f)
*36. *U B2 D' L2 D B2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L' D' U2 R F L U2 F D' (20f)
*37. *L2 F L2 B' R2 B' R2 U2 B L2 F2 R F2 U L D U2 F2 R2 B2 F' (21f)
*38. *L' U2 F2 R D2 R B2 L D2 B L' U' R' B' D' U2 L U' L2 D' F (21f)
*39. *B2 L2 U2 R B2 L2 R' U2 R2 F2 D2 U' F' U R' B L U R2 U2 B' (21f)
*40. *B2 U2 B' U2 B' R2 D2 F' D2 U2 B' D' F2 R' B' U F' L2 U' B F (21f)
*41. *F2 U2 R F2 R' F2 R F2 D2 L U2 B R2 F' L' F2 D' B' U B U' (21f)
*42. *L2 B U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 F' L2 D B' U' B D2 U' L U2 R2 U' F (21f)
*43. *L2 F L2 F U2 B D2 B R2 B L2 D B' L' D' F L R' F' L F2 (21f)
*44. *U2 F2 R2 D U2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U F' D B2 L' F D2 R B U L2 R' (21f)
*45. *B2 U2 L D2 U2 R' D2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 B' D L2 B2 D' F' L2 B F' (21f)
*46. *U' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F D' L U2 F' L' B' D U (19f)
*47. *F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L2 B' R D' U' F' L2 B' D B L (21f)
*48. *D B2 D' L2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U R' U2 F L2 R' F' R B D' L R (21f)
*49. *U R2 B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R U' L' U R' D' R' B F' L' D' (21f)
*50. *L' F2 L B2 L' U2 L2 D2 R D2 R' F' D' B U' F2 R D2 B' L F' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R B2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' D F' L' R D' F' D2 R' B' L2 F2 (21f)
*2. *F2 R' B2 R U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F2 D F L' U' L B D R' F' L2 R2 (21f)
*3. *L' U2 B2 L D2 R' U2 B2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 B F2 L2 D2 L U R F (21f)
*4. *U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 D2 R F R D F' U' L' B' F' U' F D F' (21f)
*5. *U F2 L2 B2 R2 U B2 U L F D F2 R D' B' U' L2 R D2 U2 (20f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D L2 D' L' R U B' L2 D2 U' B F' D (21f)
*2. *F2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 D L2 U2 B2 L U R' F' R' F' R' B' L2 U F' (21f)
*3. *B2 U2 B2 R' U2 L R D2 R F2 R F L2 B' U2 R' B' R2 D R' U' (21f)
*4. *R' U2 L' B2 L' D2 R2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 F U R2 D' B2 R' D L' R (21f)
*5. *L' D2 L U2 B2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 R' D L' U B2 L' B L' D2 U' B2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 L' U' L' D' F' R' B' D' B2 F' (21f)
*2. *B2 U R2 D F2 U2 L2 F2 U L' B' D' R2 B L2 R D' R U' (19f)
*3. *D2 F2 D2 R' B2 L D2 U2 B2 L F R2 U' B2 R' U' R D F D L (21f)
*4. *R2 B2 L' U2 L' B2 L B2 R D2 U2 R D' F' U B D B D2 F2 R2 (21f)
*5. *F2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 L' D2 R D2 R' D F U F R F D' B F' (20f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' B2 F2 U2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F L2 D' U L2 R' U L' D2 U2 R' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *B' F Rw' Uw' Rw B L Rw R' B L2 B' D' R2 D U B L2 Rw' F' Uw2 U' L2 Rw R2 Fw' L Rw U' L' Rw2 R' D' Fw' F D Rw2 R Fw' D'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' D' R' B D B D F R' F2 R F' U2 B U' R U' R U R' U' F2 L U B
*3. *D2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L2 U2 R F L2 B D' F2 U' R U F' U (21f)
*4. *L' B2 F2 R' D U2 Fw' U' F2 Rw2 U' B' Uw2 Rw B Rw2 R2 B F L2 Fw' Rw2 R' B' F' L' Rw R D Rw B D2 Rw' D Uw' U2 B Fw2 F2 R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L U' B' L' F2 L' D R' D2 F2 U' B R' F' R2 B' L2 F2 D L D2 B R D F
*3. *F U2 F2 L2 F R2 B U2 R2 D2 R' D2 B2 D L' B D2 U L' D F (21f)
*4. *L2 Rw D' Fw Rw2 D Uw' U' Fw F' Rw' B' Fw F L U' B' Fw L Uw' Rw R' B2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 F' L2 R B2 F2 U' Fw F' D2 Uw' F Uw Fw2 D2
*5. *Bw2 U2 Bw2 R2 D' F Uw U2 B2 Bw Dw' U' R U Bw' D Dw Rw R2 Uw Fw' L2 R' D' B2 Dw2 B' F2 Dw2 L R' Dw' R D2 Dw Uw2 U Lw' B Bw' Rw' D Uw2 B2 F' Rw Dw' Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw R2 F2 D' Uw Bw2 F2 D Dw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F R F2 D2 L D' B2 D2 F' D L U' B2 U B2 L2 F' D R' B2 R2 D R2 B2 R'
*3. *D2 L B2 R2 F2 D2 L F2 R' U2 F2 L2 U2 R' B' D' U L' D2 U R (21f)
*4. *F D B2 Fw2 F' Uw U2 Rw D R F' Uw B2 Rw' D U B' L' Rw R' F2 D2 U' B' D2 U' B' L Rw R2 D2 B2 Fw' D2 Uw U Rw' B' D' Rw'
*5. *R2 Uw' U B2 Bw F Lw2 D' L R' F' U Bw F' Dw U Rw' Uw F U' L Lw R' D2 Rw R D2 Lw2 F L2 R F2 L' Dw' U Lw' Dw2 Uw B' Bw' F' Rw' B Bw' D2 F' R' B2 Bw F2 Lw R2 Bw2 Lw R D2 Dw Uw' L2 Bw2
*6. *3F' 2F U F' 3U2 R' B L' 2L' 3R 2R' R' B2 2B' 3F' 2F' F' L2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F' F2 3U2 2U2 3R2 B 2B2 L' 3R2 B 2D2 L' 3R2 R' 2F F2 2R2 3U 2U 3R' B' L U2 L2 D 2D' 2B 3R2 2R2 2U' 3F D 2F2 F2 2D2 2B2 2U 3F2 2L 2B 3R' 2U F' 3U' 3F' L2 3U' 2U' U' 2L2 3F F' 2L2 3R2 3F' 3U' B' R 3F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D2 B L B U' F' R2 U R' B' U F' D' B R2 F2 U2 R2 D' L F L F' D2 B'
*3. *R2 D' B2 U L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' D F R D' L' R B D' (21f)
*4. *L Rw' R2 U2 L B2 Fw' L B Rw' R' D2 F2 U Rw' Uw' Rw D2 L' Uw L' D Uw' U2 B2 Rw' R' U2 Rw' R' D' Rw2 B D2 Fw2 L Rw2 R' B Fw
*5. *U L2 Fw2 L F2 U2 R' B2 Bw' Fw' F' U2 B' Lw' D B Dw2 Fw2 Lw Rw B Dw R' D' Uw F2 Rw F2 U2 Lw' R' B2 D F Lw' Rw R' D' Uw2 Rw' U' Lw B' Fw Dw2 U2 Rw' D' R2 D Dw B2 Rw' Uw U2 Rw' Uw2 L' Lw Rw
*6. *2L' 3R B 2B2 3F 2F 2D2 3F2 2L 3U2 2L' 3R2 3U' U2 B2 L 2R2 3U2 2F' L' 2D U 2F' 2R F 2U L' U' L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 R' 3F2 3R' 2R' R' B2 L 2D 3R' 2U' U2 2L' D2 2U 2L2 3R D' 2B2 F' 3R' 2B2 R2 2F' 2R' R2 U' 3R 2D' U 2L2 2R2 R' 2B' D' 2F' D 3U2 L 2R2 3F' R D' L 2R2 3F2 2F' R 2D
*7. *L 3R2 2R' R2 3U 2U2 U 2F' 2L' 2R2 R2 3D 3B2 D2 3U2 2F L2 2R' 3D U2 3F2 3R' 2R' 2B 2F 3D 2L 2U U2 2F' L' 3B' 2R2 D 2B' D L 2L2 3D2 U2 B 2B' 3D U' 2B' 3B 3F 2D' 2R 2U' 3F U 2L 3F' L R' B2 R D' U2 3R 2D 2R2 3B F2 L 3B 2F 3U' B 2D 3U 2B' 3L2 3R2 2B' 3U2 U2 3F D 2B 3F2 2R2 D2 2D2 3U' R' 3F2 3L2 D' F' L 2U' 2R2 3U 3L 3B D2 2L' 2F

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=-5 / dUdU u=-4,d=-2 / ddUU u=5,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=-4 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=2 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=1 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=-1 / UdUd u=1,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=3 / Uddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *u' B' R' L' B U L' U B' U' L B' R' L B' U' B' L U B U' R' B' U R 
*2. *l r' b u R' B' R B U' R B' L U' R L B' R' U' L R L' B' U' R L' 
*3. *l b' u' U' R L' R' U B R' U' L U' R B' U B' R L R' B' R' U R' B' 
*4. *r b' u' R' L B' R L U' R U' R' B U R' L U' L' U R L' B' R U' R' 
*5. *r' b' u' R U' L B' R L' R' U R L R' U L' R U' B R' B' U' L' R' B' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,6) (6,6) (-4,4) (3,3) (0,2) (1,0) (5,1) (-2,5) (-5,0) (0,2) (3,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,2) 
*2. *(0,6) (3,-3) (3,0) (2,0) (0,1) (1,0) (6,0) (0,2) (1,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (4,1) (6,0) (6,3) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,5)
*3. *(6,2) (6,-2) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (-2,5) (6,0) (6,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (0,3) 
*4. *(-2,3) (2,6) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (6,3) (0,3) (6,3) (3,4) (6,0) (-5,0) (6,0) (0,2) (3,4) (6,3) (0,1) (0,3)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (6,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,1) (-1,5) (0,4) (-3,5) (-5,0) (5,2) (-2,4) (0,5) (1,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,4)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 3, 2008)

yay!

*3x3:* 21.18, 21.09, 19.37, 17.83, 18.18
*avg:* 19.55
*comment:* i lubed my 3x3 for the first time in a while. i think all of those "fastest assemblies" took a toll on it, but it is much better now. f2l feels effortless, and i am getting a lot more 10-11 sec f2ls. in conclusion, i have been having a good 3x3 week.

*clock:* 11.11, (11.25), 10.40, 10.40, (10.25)
*avg:* 10.64
*comment:* ehh... its ok. got saved by the last one.

*4x4:* 1:32.31 (P), 1:16.15, 1:27.95 (O), 1:33.88 (OP), 1:20.64
*avg:* 1:26.97
*comment:* parities were better. an ok average.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 3, 2008)

Derrick Eide:

3x3x3: 16.32, (18.00), (12.58), 15.73, 13.59 = 15.21 avg
Comment: argh

Pyraminx: 8.03, (6.46), 7.24, (8.12), 6.62 = 7.30 avg
Comment: Not bad

Square-1: 37.76, 39.46, (34.38), 46.78, (50.41) = 41.33 avg
Comment: Not bad either


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 3, 2008)

3x3 BLD: 4:31.03 DNF 2edge misoriented, 4:30:35 DNF 6 corners misoriented, 4:10.28 off by 3 corner cycle = DNF
What is happening?  I don't get DNF's that often anymore... (I just did 4/5 at school yesterday)


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 4, 2008)

2: 4.34 3.13 4.38 3.08 3.31 = 3.91 not good

3: 13.91 12.59 14.40 13.36 13.11= 13.46 nice!

4: 1:00.21 1:10.69 O 59.71 1:08.11 OP 1:03.91 P = 1:04.08 no warmup, really bad lockups


----------



## not_kevin (Sep 4, 2008)

*2:*

*3:*

*4:*

*5:*

*2 BLD:*

*3 BLD:*

*3 OH:*

*3 Match:*

*2-4 Relay:*

*2-5 Relay:*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 15.46, 12.05, 13.03, 12.91, 9.06 = *12.66*
*3x3x3:* 24.58, 28.12, 28.22, 34.00, 26.73 = *27.69*
Comment: Warming up for this I got a 32 second average of 10. I don’t know how I manage to keep doing this well for these weekly competitions – I very rarely get sub-28 averages!
*4x4x4:* 2:11.79 (O), 1:54.61 (P), 1:51.78, 1:58.52 (P), 1:37.66 = *1:54.97*
*5x5x5:* 3:21.79, 2:50.45, 2:54.47, 2:50.97, 2:57.50 = *2:54.31*
*6x6x6:* 7:02.46 (P), 6:27.28 (O), 6:17.50, 7:07.41 (P), 6:41.93 (O) = *6:43.89*
*7x7x7:* 9:37.54, 10:29.73, 10:21.69, 9:31.30, 9:25.07 = *9:50.18*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 43.19, 50.30, 42.93 = *42.93*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:59.47, 2:38.39, 2:23.12 = *1:59.47*
Comment: I think that’s my first weekly competition sub-2! Nice scramble.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:40.94 (4:24), 11:09.20 (5:24), 10:12.30 (5:23) = *9:40.94*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (27:58.67, 14:53), 21:30.34 (11:26), 20:58.21 (9:47) = *20:58.21*
Comment: I don’t know what happened on the first one – it was like my brain stopped working or something. Anyway, it was off by 6 + centers. I’m very happy with the sub-10 memorization on the third one!
*6x6x6 BLD:* 45:57.74 (19:46), DNS, DNS = *45:57.74*
Comment: New personal best by almost 5 minutes! It was a nice, easy solve.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (6:59:33.15, 56:20), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: My sleep-delayed BLD attempt. Off by just 2 outer + centers! 44:00 solving time.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *7/7 = 7 points, 50:48.22* (30:30)
Comment: This went pretty well. I'm a little disappointed with the time, but these scrambles were more difficult than usual. The new method for memorizing corner orientation is working quite well.
*3x3x3 OH:* 59.75, 44.75, 58.55, 45.05, 53.64 = *52.41*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:31.11, 2:33.41, 2:05.50, 2:15.34, 2:20.93 = *2:22.46*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:36.39, 1:34.20, 2:05.26, DNF, 1:47.09 = *2:09.58*
Comment: On the DNF I accidentally started solving the wrong cube. I hate when that happens!!!
*2-4 relay:* *3:03.53* (OP, +2)
*2-5 relay:* *5:48.01* (O)
*2-6 relay:* *12:14.52* (no parities!)
*2-7 relay:* *22:46.97* (P, O)
*Magic:* 2.47, 2.21, 2.78, 2.33, 2.31 = *2.37*
*Master Magic:* 4.63, 4.52, 3.91, 5.72, 4.43 = *4.53*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 25.34, 27.31, DNF, 23.94, 24.36 = *25.67*
*MegaMinx:* 3:49.71, 4:02.34, 3:29.13, 3:17.01, 3:29.06 = *3:35.97*
*Pyraminx:* 21.38, 26.00, 15.28, 25.90, 19.18 = *22.15*
*Square-1:* 56.72, 1:04.97, 2:04.68, 1:15.19, 1:08.94 = *1:09.70*
Comment: Forgot an algorithm on the third one.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*
2x2x2: L D L’ D2 L’
3x cross: U R’ U B2 R’ B2 U’ R’ U B
4th pair: F’ U’ F U F’ U2 F2
OLL: R’ F’ R U R U’ R’
PLL: U2 F2 U’ R’ L F2 R L’ U’ F2
It looked so promising at the beginning, but I couldn’t find a good ending. 
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *99 moves*
centers + 3 edges: R U2 Fw2 F’ L’ Uw B’ F Rw2
D’ R2 Bw2 D2 Bw
D2 Rw2 U’ Rw F2 Rw
F R’ Dw R2 U’ B U B’ R U2 R’ Dw’
Edges: Rw2 F’ L’ F Rw2
D’ Lw B’ R2 B Rw’
U Dw2 B’ U’ B Uw2
U2 Lw2 B’ R2 B Lw2
3x3x3: B L’ F’ B2 D’ L2
3x3x4: R2 D2 R2
3x cross: F2 D2 F2 R F R’ F’ R F . R’
4th pair: L’ F’ L F L’ F’ L
OLL: U’ R U R’ F2 U2 L’ U’ L U’
AUF: F
insert at .: B L2 B’ R B L2 B’ R’
R’ R’ after . become R2.
I was tired, so when I found a sub-100 solve (barely) with no parity in just an hour, I decided to stop.


----------



## guusrs (Sep 5, 2008)

FMC: D' L F2 L U R' L2 B2 D2 L' D' L' B D B' D' L B2 U L' R B R' B' L U' L' (27)
explanation: 
2x2x2 + pairs: D' L F2 L U R' (6)
2x2x3 + pairs: L2 B2 D2 L' D' L' (12)
F2L: B D B' D' L B2 L' (19)
LL: L U L' R B R' B' L U' L' (29-2)

my first 2x2x2 block was D' L.L U R' (4) but no good continuations. I tried several insertion moves at this block. An inserted F2 at the dot finally gave the desired result. Then it was all nice and easy

Gus


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 7, 2008)

*2x2:* (11.95) 10.47 11.72 11.39 (10.34) = *11.19*
Ouch. Not so good.

*3x3:* 33.59 (35.56) 33.03 (30.89) 32.64 = *33.09*
Part of a new PB average!

*3x3 OH:* (1:33.94) 1:14.05 1:18.44 (1:13.11) 1:28.53 = *1:20.34*
I still SUCK, but i'm sucking less. This is good 

*Megaminx:* 3:13.69 3:16.91 (3:17.42) 3:06.23 (3:03.56) = *3:12.28*
FINALLY! CONSISTENCY!

*Magic:*

*Pyraminx:* 25.06 18.53 (30.20) (16.00) 25.25 = *22.95*
Much better, I'm getting a lot smoother.

*Square-1:* (1:17.97) 1:44.89 (2:20.59) 2:13.86 1:58.25 = *1:59:00*
Blegh. So inconsistent. And I got a 1:35 average earlier today...


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

wow i havent done weekly contest in awhile...
im only gonna do the events that i am going to be doing at the Wisconsin Fall Open 2008.

*2x2-*11.09, 6.42, 11.19, 12.41, 13.42 = 11.56
New pb avg!
*3x3-*30.86, 21.48, 33.02, 33.34, 33.14 = 32.34
OMG new pb!!! 21.48, but it was lucky- pll skip...
*3x3 OH-*1:45.88, 1:34.36, 1:06.77, 1:24.00, 1:39.16 = 1:32.51
new pb signle and avg!! woot!
*4x4-*2:59.23, 2:44.72, 3:07.53, DNF, 2:26.41 = 2:57.16
this sucked so badly... 
*Magic-*1.75, 1.75, 1.92, 1.66, 1.66 = 1.72
LOL two 1.75's and 1.66's...... tied my pb avg.
*234-* 3:49.03
not bad, not bad...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 8, 2008)

2x2: AVG=5.26 Times: 5.98 7.68 6.92 7.23 5.26
Square 1 AVG=1:36.21 Times: 1:28.84 1:34.98 2:06.70 1:27.12 1:44.81


----------



## Mirek (Sep 8, 2008)

FMC only.
2X2X3: B2 L B2 D' U L2 U R' U' L 
R' U' B' U D B' D' B2 R D B D'* R' B
Insert at the * D B D' F D B' D' F'
= B2 L B2 D' U L2 U R' U' L R' U' B' U D B' D' B2 R D B2 D' F D B' D' F' R' B (29)
(40 min)

Then I modifed the start
B2 L B2 D' U2 L' B solves all but 3 edges. These 7 moves become a (shortest ever) skeleton of the coming solution. Inserting R U R' U' after 4 initial moves, all edges are solved. 
So I have 
B2 L B2 D' R U R' U L' B with 7 corners to solve. Three of them form a separate 3-cycle. Found three options where 3 moves cancel and 4 corners remain.
a) B2 L B2 D' R U R' U L' B (B' L' F L B L' F' L)
b) B2 L B2 D' R U R' U (U' L D' L' U L D L') L' B
c) B2 L B2 (B2 L F' L' B2 L F L') D' R U R' U L' B
1-hour is over :-(

Later, beyond 1-hour, from case b) by 2 insertions of corner 3-cycles
B2 L (L' B' R' B L2 B' R B L') B2 D' R U R' L D' (D L2 D' R D L2 D' R') L' U L D L2 B 
= B R' B L2 B' R B L' B2 D' R U R' L' D' R D L2 D' R' L' U L D L2 B (26)
Another interesting option to explore can be 
d) (R U R' U') B2 L B2 D' U2 L' B, 6 corners yet to solve.


----------



## Dene (Sep 8, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 11.58 17.99 14.45 13.61 20.66 => 15.35

*3x3x3:* 24.50 27.08 19.50 21.47 22.25 => 22.74
Oh deary me.

*3x3x3_OH:* 32.22 28.97 33.39 35.91 37.31 => 33.84

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:17.30 2:06.89 1:42.91 1:44.13 1:34.95 => 1:40.66

*4x4x4:* 1:34.31 1:50.44 1:29.84 1:37.49 1:30.27 => 1:34.02

*5x5x5:* 2:26.58 2:04.05 2:32.66 2:13.89 2:08.69 => 2:16.39

*6x6x6:* 5:58.00 6:19.20 5:42.03 5:52.83 5:21.44 => 5:50.95

*7x7x7:* 7:38.06 7:00.95 7:13.66 7:10.77 6:37.23 => 7:08.46


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 8, 2008)

3x3 BLD: 6:07.44, 7:32.34 DNF, 6:02.84 DNF= 6:07.44
2x2- 12.05, (5.44), 14.66, (14.71), 12.23= 13.01 average
3x3- (26.91), 24.96, 24.24, (24.05), 26.69= 25.29 average
2x2-4x4=3:21.21


----------



## Kamil(shatan)Gorski (Sep 9, 2008)

2x2
13.57 9.99 10.77 (14.43) (6.99) avg=11.44

3x3 (i still learning zbll )
24.68 31.29 (21.85) (35.99) 27.88 avg=27.95

3x3 OH
(59.68) 47.87 (42.42) 58.55 47.73 avg=51.38

megaminx
2:54.58 (2:57.97) 2:53.90 (2:48.62) 2:49.16 avg=2:52.55

pyraminx
6.81 (5.27) (9.70) 8.55 8.22 avg=7.86

FMC

EO: D F' (2)
2x2x3: L' U' L U F2 D2 L' (7)

first try to finish:
f2l: U2 R' U R U R U' R' U' R U2 R'(12) and now i don't know this ZBLL, so i use COLL and EPLL y' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 (R R2)=R' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 U (18) total: D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L' U2 R' U R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' y' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 U (39)

second try:
f2l: R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R (15)
ZBLL: y' L B' D2 B L' U2 L B' D2 B L' (11)
total: D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R y' L B' D2 B L' U2 L B' D2 B L (35)

third try:
f2l: U2 R' U R U y L' U L U2 L' U' L (11)
ZBLL: L U' L' U2 R L' U' L' U R' U2 (11)
total: D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L' U2 R' U R U y L' U L U2 L' U' L2 U' L' U2 R L' U' L' U R' U (31)

25 mins. left 

4th try:
f2l: U R' U2 R U2 (5)
finishing: y L2 U R U' L U R' U' L y' L F R F' L' F R' F' (17)
total: D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L' U R' U2 R U2 y L2 U R U' L U R' U' L y' L F R F' L' F R' F' (31)

20 mins. left,

5th try:
f2l: U R' U2 R U2 (5)
setup + zbll: R L' B' R' B L F' B' R B R' F (12) [explanation: after f2l do: R U2 to see wat's going on]
total: D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L' U R' U2 R U2 R L' B' R' B L F' B' R B R' F (26)

15 mins. left, now i stop serching for better solution


----------



## guusrs (Sep 9, 2008)

Kamil,

That is an amazing solve! Congratulations.
Next step is to perform this during a competition...

Gus


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

I try to use another method.

EO: D F' (2)
CO: D' R U' R' D L2 D R (10)
2 minutes so far..


----------



## Mirek (Sep 9, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Kamil,
> 
> That is an amazing solve! Congratulations.
> Next step is to perform this during a competition...
> ...



I am joining Gus with my congratulations. 
Kamil, once you learn about the power of insertions, you'll beat everybody. Check this:
D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L'__ U** R' U2 R* U2, insert at * R' D' L2 D R D' L2 D, and at ** U' L' D2 L U L' D2 L 
= D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L2 D2 L U L' D2 L R' U2 D' L2 D R D' L2 D U2 (25)
or
D F' L' U' L U F2 D2 L'__ U R' U2 R U2 + U R' D' R U R' (R U' R' U L U' R U R' L') D R => (25)
Mirek


----------



## Kamil(shatan)Gorski (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks 

i have a short solution, because i have much luck, and i know this zbll, (i know about 150/493), but i still learning .
usually i make the solution about average 35-45 htm, 
only about 1/200 solves i have sub30....


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 10, 2008)

late in posting this week, but I did finish the following scrambles 2 days ago.

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3bld: 1:28.70 2:09.99 DNF
4x4x4bld: DNF 6:17.13 6:35.44
5x5x5bld: DNF DNS DNS


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 13, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> late in posting this week, but I did finish the following scrambles 2 days ago.
> 
> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> ...


Posting late is not a crime 

I did all these solves during the Brussel Summer Open and while driving back with Erik. Popping a V-Cube in the car is not funny. What is also not funny is that my 5x5x5 average is coming closer and closer to my 4x4x4 average 

2x2x2: 8.46 9.36 8.71 10.43 7.11 = 8.84
3x3x3: 24.46 25.61 26.11 24.52 24.16 = 24.86
4x4x4: 1:59.02 1:53.72 1:43.15 1:45.71 1:46.15 = 1:48.53
5x5x5: 2:33.25 2:16.02 2:07.47 2:02.13 2:07.29 = 2:10.26
6x6x6: 5:33.46 6:15.41 5:50.05 5:08.56 6:22.40 = 5:52.97
7x7x7: 8:10.93 8:30.18 8:03.53 8:25.90 7:28.22 = 8:13.45
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_bf: DNF 8:06.47 DNF = 8:06.47
3x3x3_oh: 39.36 1:37.93 46.33 48.84 47.13 = 47.43
3x3x3_match: 1:37.28 1:15.15 2:08.40 2:40.46 1:41.43 = 1:49.04
234-Relay: 2:02.46
2345-Relay: 4:30.47
23456-Relay: 11:00.66
234567-Relay: 19:24.21
Magic: 2.03 2.16 2.75 2.22 4.94 = 2.38
Clock: 39.55 DNF DNF 20.21 21.58 = DNF
MegaMinx: DNF 3:14.47 4:54.81 3:12.72 3:02.65 = 3:47.33
Square-1: 58.52 1:09.33 1:12.52 1:03.93 1:25.33 = 68.59


----------

